# Cutting board



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2016)

End grain 10" ash/maple/walnut/cherry/sapale 
Cnc did quick work of cutting it round

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 25, 2016)

VERY nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2016)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 25, 2016)

Your eye and woodwork just keep getting better. Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Dec 25, 2016)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2016)

Totally awesome! And perfectly round! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 26, 2016)

Les is right, you get better with each one. My wife just found a table that looks like it has a zipper down the middle, this resembles what she likes about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow - Thats a winner !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2016)

Wooo....snazzy bro!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow that's awesome ... great job

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 29, 2016)

Excellent work young fella!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool sir, very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

